# Metal storage



## Omnimill (Oct 18, 2010)

I've just got a couple of metres of 90mm plastic pipe and wondered about using it as part of a small metal storage rack. I've seen others using something similar but I'm wondering what would be a good length to trim the pipe to? Have any of you guys made up something like this and what size did you end up with?

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 18, 2010)

Vic, 

I don't use the pipe, but I do use platic guttering and it's associated brackets.

I made mine 1 metre long because that is what a lot of metal modelling lengths come in, and if I cut any up, I try to cut them to that length.

I think that if I had made them any longer, the amount of metal that could be stored on them would start to stress the plastic brackets too much, as it is, I find that is just what is right for me.


Bogs


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 18, 2010)

Exactly how i do it Bogs,I have made some shorter racks for the 12" long stuff,a bit like cutlery trays with one end missing.
Don


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll give it some more thought. Most of my stock tends to be fairly short stuff.

Vic.


----------



## Chazz (Oct 18, 2010)

I got some 4" & 6" Black PVC Drain Pipe I cut to 24" lengths and made a sort of wine rack.

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## deverett (Oct 18, 2010)

From an early posting of mine:



			
				steamdave  said:
			
		

> Here's how I store some of my material:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 18, 2010)

I snagged this old shoe rack at a flea market and I like it. You can gaze out over your whole inventory in one glance. 






I also use 3 foot tubes for some of my larger diameter (more than 1/2") stock.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rklopp (Oct 19, 2010)

I made a rack something like SteamDave's set of vertical orange tubes, except I used cardboard mailing tubes in which metal stock is shipped. I cut the tubes with my chop saw. I hot-melt glued the tubes to each other and then vertically to an MDF base trimmed to match the tangent outline of the tubes. I put casters on the bottom so I can roll the thing around.


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the pictures guys! Given me some more ideas.

Vic.


----------

